

Terry Gross Interview: Woody Allen On Life, Films And 'Whatever Works' [radio] - mlLK
https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=105400872

======
mlLK
As unrelated as it may seem, I couldn't help myself from sharing this
interview with you since it shattered so many preconceptions I held of who
Woody Allen really _was_. . .the interview was so revealing and awe-inspiring
that one could certainly make the case that he approaches his stories much
like a hacker approaches his problems, by doing _whatever works_ first and
foremost.

